
How Hawaii made its lava disaster worse - nanis
http://thehill.com/opinion/campaign/390410-how-hawaii-made-its-lava-disaster-worse
======
rdiddly
Doesn't FEMA basically do the same thing with its flood insurance program
(NFIP)? Essentially encouraging building on floodplains?

------
dnautics
> Hindsight makes it easy to say that people should have known it was too
> dangerous to live there.

About 20 years ago the lab tech in my lab announced that he had just purchased
a house in leilani estates. I warned him, do not hold on to that property for
more than 10 or 15 years, because it is in the path of the volcano.

